# Knife roll



## Chezpopp (Aug 25, 2015)

Not sure if this is the correct forum for this. Eventually I would like to make myself a nice leather knife roll. Currently I just started making my first knife roll. It is navy canvas with brown leather accents. Figured I would start with canvas instead of big bucks for leather. I will post pics. Anyone have experience making a knife roll. Any advice.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 5, 2015)

I had to make a custom roll for my Ice Carving chisels and a longer bag to hold the roll and two long handle chisels. Both out of leather. Used heavy duty waxed thread and a wooden handle Awl. Both the roll and the bag held up well over the years. Roll had leather strips attached to tie it off. Would tie off the bag with heavy duty boot laces.

A knife roll would take some leather skills. I bought a knife bag made in India city of Madras. All leather very good quality reasonable for what it is.


----------



## goatgolfer (Sep 5, 2015)

If you find a pattern to cut the material please share. There is a picture of a roll made from a jeans leg in http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/22934-What-s-in-your-bag and plenty of discussion about leather rolls. One of the posts leads to an etsy.com section which had lots of examples and pics.

I have a messermeister classic roll and want to make my own jeans leg one for 3 knives and have the idea but would like some inputs and confirmation.


----------

